# Diesel Question



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Im not sure if Im posting in the right area, but I was wondering about opinions on a diesel truck in the winter. I live in MN and want to get a diesel truck this summer or fall, but what about the cold. If I plug it in and have good glow plugs, will I have a problem? what about if it sits out at school for a few hours? I REALLY want a diesel, but this is my only problem. My neighbor owns one and syas no prob, whats your opinion?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I suggested don't pick diesel truck if you park at school it be diaster.

I want diesel truck but we found that if we live in coldest outside plus no electric to diesel for engine block heater.


I remember one guy that I work with his have diesel and he turn off then 3 hours later he try start it would spin but no fire so he end use starter fluid to get run. Now every time he turn off he plug to electric. Outside was -15 that day it not in Detroit it was north of Michigan.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Bummer, I really want one, is there any aftermarket part I could buy to help?
Thanks for the response.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I am not expert but my Boss have 7 semi truck it don't have glow plug it have block heater but he don't use but he just use starter fluid then it run that.

But I heard starter fluid can break diesel


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

*get the diesel*

I have a diesel and would never go back to gas. As far as starting they start diffrent than a gas engine. But starting fluid is a NO NO. NEVER use it and i mean NEVER unless you got allot of money to spend. I plug my truck in every time i come home in the winter do i need to no. however it's easier on the engine and the truck warms up quicker. The only time my truck hasent started is when my glow plug relay was bad. the truck will turn over very slow on a cold day if not pluged in but it will still start if you got good batteries. Last year we took my buddys 2000 dodge cummens snowmobiling left the truck sit outside the hotel 2 days no plug in temp -30 windchill -50 with gusts got in the truck cycled the glow plugs twice and the truck tured over slow but it started smooked like crazy but by the time we packed up and loaded the gear the truck was go to go. Now my truck i can almost garantee woulnt start under those conditions because of the powerstroke the cummins has a higher compresion ratio witch inturn makes it allot easier to start on cold days than a power stroke. also the motor is smaller and has 2 less cylenders than the ford so the starter takes less power to turn over. It will take some getting used to when you switch to a diesel but i garantee you'll never go back to gas.
Remember REAL TRUCKS DONT HAVE SPARK PLUGS. Hope that helps with your decision.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I almost felt like putting that sparkplug quote in one post. I dont know very much about engines, but I have to start somewhere right? I am not sure about how glow plugs work, I hear people talk about turning them on, but I thought they were just a constant thing, could you please give me some description?

I would like a mid 90's 6.9 powerstroke. I could care less about the what trucks are better, all I care is its a truck.wesport But I do consider myself a Ford truck person. My favorite diesel, would have to be the good ole Detroits.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

ford 's 6.9L is best engine they make but 7.3L is better than 6.9L

What truck you look to buy? F350?

I know starter fluid is bad idea but my boss say it don't have glow plugs on Detroit diesel.


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

two things, if your lucky there is a chance your school may provide you with a plug-in(ive seen it before!) and if you need a back up as said before the batteries are very important so always carry a jumper pack or jumper cables


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Starting fluid and glow plugs don't mix. Glow plugs are small, expen$ive electric heaters that heat the combustion chamber prior to starting the engine. http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glow_plug

In cold weather, let the glow plugs cycle several times, back-to-back. Do this by turning the ignition to run, wait till the glow plug or wait to start light goes out, then cycle the switch again. Good batteries are a must, you need the starter to have full power to turn the engine over as fast as possible. Lighter diesel engine oil or synthetic oil is a good thing to do for the winter as well.

There are small diesel-fired engine heater available for smaller diesel engines. they operate like the one for big-rigs. http://www.espar.com/html/applications/automotive.html


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

I bet this thread goes to 10 pages.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

SteveJ;517170 said:


> I bet this thread goes to 10 pages.


No prob for me, I would love a good lesson!


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've never had a problem w/ my '05 Dodge, and it doesn't even have a block heater...

I've left it outside all night in -15 w/o the windchill factor, and it starts right up every time...

I would never go back to gas...


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Well maybe the newer ones are fine, but Id be gettin' an older one, they still fine with glowplugs?


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

farmerkev;517205 said:


> Well maybe the newer ones are fine, but Id be gettin' an older one, they still fine with glowplugs?


My truck has glow plugs...

I don't know much about the older ones...

Maybe you could keep a couple 12 volt batteries and an inverter to plug in the block heater while you were in class...

Just a thought


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

TL697;517210 said:


> My truck has glow plugs...
> 
> I don't know much about the older ones...
> 
> ...


Would that work for anytime Im not driving and theres no plug in?


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

farmerkev;517213 said:


> Would that work for anytime Im not driving and theres no plug in?


Maybe...

I'm not sure of the amp draw, but if it were only a few hours, I think it would work...

Hopefully others will chime in...


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't think that would work. 

My block heater cord is still ty-wrapped under the hood. Never even used it. One time up north it had gotten down to -30*F, no wind chill that was actual temp. By the time I needed to start it, it was around -5 to 0 and it started like a champ. I've never had a problem with it not starting because of the cold.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I havent plugged my truck in yet this winter. so far the coldest was a -25 windchill and it still started with no issues. as long as your glowplug realy is working along with all glowplugs and you have a healthy battery youll never have an issue. there are chemicals you can put in the tank if your that concerned about your fuel gelling.

I love my diesel, i wont say that that ill never own a gas truck again because they are so much cheaper to buy but the diesel, if you have a use for it is a great way to go.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Windchill won't effect it anyway. It could be 0, or 0 with a windchill making it feel like -25 but a truck isn't a human so it won't be effected by that. Still the point is today's diesels start at lower temps with less problems.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

I am not sure about the 6.9, but my 6.0 will start with 2 cycles at -5 and our 99 7.3 is tougher to start but it will. also if you leave youre truck at school for say 5 hours, it should start up just fine, mine does all the time, but it really doesnt get below zero much here.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've never had a problem starting my diesel. Knock on wood. But I can't say I'll never go to gas. I mean its not like any of us are hauling 53' trailers cross country with our pick-ups

I was down looking at gmc 3500 dumps today and they had both gas and diesel. What a price difference

I still don't know how I justified the price difference when I bought mine. It was just sitting there with a boss plow next to a gasser 2500 with a fisher plow. So I had to buy it lol. 

I'm pretty sure my next truck will be a gasser. We used to have a gas truck we plowed our lots with, and I'd loose traction way before I'd loose power. I never lost power actually. And talk about the fuel price difference. People are paying in the high 2's for gas while I'm paying 3.69 a gal at sunoco for diesel

Besides more power, I just don't understand the advantage even though I own one lol. There must be something I'm missing though since they are so popular. I'm sure someone will chime in and before we know it this will be bigger than the gas vs diesel thread... hah


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

sparky8370;517234 said:


> Windchill won't effect it anyway. It could be 0, or 0 with a windchill making it feel like -25 but a truck isn't a human so it won't be effected by that. Still the point is today's diesels start at lower temps with less problems.


I have to disagree with that in the fact my driveway runs east/west. Most of the wind out here comes out of the west. If I pull my truck in the driveway on the side of my garage, it starts much harder than if I pull it up to the garage door (no wind blowing at it.)

Older diesel's commonly need the plug to start in the winter. Like everyone has atarted before, the older ones start harder in the cold.


----------



## CleanCutProLawn (Feb 11, 2008)

First of all wind chill will only affect how fast something will cool down, the temp of anything will not get colder than actual air temp. Second, people with powerstrokes there is no need to cycle your glow plugs. The wait to start light is more of a dummy light that just stays on for approx 10 sec no matter the temp, they WILL stay on for up to two minutes after the the WTS light goes off. Cycling the glow plugs will just put unneeded stress on your GP relay. If you think that you have a bad glow plug just fix right away, they are fairly cheap (I get motorcraft ones for about 7.50 a piece). The next thing is that good batteries are the must for very cold weather climate. I have started my truck when morning temp was -15 without it being plugged in, just left key turned to on position for 90 sec then turned it over. Started first try, i do use Rotella 5w-40 sythentic oil as it helps more than you could believe. From what I have heard the 6.9 idi is a bear to start in cold temps, never experienced it myself but have heard plenty about it. If you have any other questions about the powerstrokes feel free to ask.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

merrimacmill;517262 said:


> I've never had a problem starting my diesel. Knock on wood. But I can't say I'll never go to gas. I mean its not like any of us are hauling 53' trailers cross country with our pick-ups
> 
> I was down looking at gmc 3500 dumps today and they had both gas and diesel. What a price difference
> 
> ...


I pull a 12,000-14,000lb trailer every other day... A gas truck would get half the mileage of my diesel, yet diesel is not twice the price... And, the gas truck would get old and tired way before a diesel truck... I've had both, and if you tow on a regular basis, diesel is the only way to go...

Also, I live in the mountains... I chuckle every time I pass a gasser going uphill... sometimes w/ a trailer...


----------



## Easygn (Jan 4, 2008)

I run a 2001 5.9 Cummins with synthetic engine oil. It always starts. I make sure I have some power service put in the fuel so I don't have any gelling issues when they change over to winter fuel. Other than that, go for it. It is the most reliable truck to own. Mine never gets over 190 degrees. It has more power than I can use!


----------



## Easygn (Jan 4, 2008)

Be prepared though, with a Cummins you will be shopping for a new front seat before you shop for a new truck, like a lot of others! LOL


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

That is the main reason I want one, reliability. I know diesel is more than gass, but what about milage, how much more do they get?

Does anybody else have any info on the 6.9? My neighbor has a 85 F-350 dually, 4 speed, I WANT THAT TRUCK, he never has probs starting it, unless it has not run for a few months, which is happeining now that he has the car. He had a friend rig up some system that will boil water or something similar in the engine when its off.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Get that it worth to use that.

4 speed manual transmission is very heavy duty you can't break. I have one in my 79 f150 it still work good and miles have 120 or 220,000 miles on it.


F350 is heavy duty and it 1 ton. Mpg should be around 14 to 22 mpg but not sure. I know one guy with E250 have diesel 6.9L with C6 auto transmission he say in city it get 18 mpg and on highway it get 11 mpg due transmission is slow. But that engine is bad shape plus it leak coolant. I was close to buy that for 500 dollars until found that it leak coolant plus head gasket is bad. He say it need starter fluid to get engine start when cold. I was like say that nice van but lie to his I just need truck.

Now it almost 1 year he try sell for 500 dollars no one want that due 6.9L have problem. 

Why it have problem owner say he bought from young teen boy so I suspect that boy didn't care right plus floor on gas pedal. Owner say he replace injector pump due not put fuel additive in it when he got it.


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

Windchill will afect the way a truck starts because it removews the insulating air from the engine/batteries you will definatly notice a diffrence between a -20 day no wind and a -20 day -30 windchill. as far as an inverter gos it will drain the batterie very fast most block heaters are 1500 watts also a inverter isnt healthy for the heating elament in the block heater. as far as your school issue gos dont worry about it the truck will start fine and if it dosnt there are enought cars around you that someone can give you a jump. Just get in you truck and turn the key to the run position with the radio off dont trust the wait to start light (they dont call it an idiont light fot nothing) listen for the glow plug relay to shut off it will make a clicking noise. if its not super cold start the motor if it is super cold cycle the plugs again then try to start. if the truck dosnt start right away dont keep cranking on the motor. you can blow your glow plugs. honestly you will from time to time have issues but for the most part you will be fine every truck starts diffrent and it will take you a few cold mornings to figure out how to get yours running. Just remember once you start it dont drive 2 blocks and shut it off diesels arnt made for that so i dont recomend a diesel for you if you live close to school you have to alow the engine to heat up and the batteries to recharge from the starting of the engine. Also if you live in hilly country or are plowing or pulling with it. you cant just pull into a parking lot and shut the motor off you have to allow the turbo to cool down or you will burn it up. the turbo is cooled by the engine oil and it has to be cooled down slowly or it will crack/worp 

Hope this help you.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advive. I do live close to school, about 5 min. away, but that could be a good excuse to FINALLY ask out the girl I like! I could give her a ride in the morning. But I will be taking welding classes away from school, so it will be a longer drive home. Besides, my mom and dad both have cars for quick rund to the store, but I never do that anyway. 

Milwaukee, I would LOVE to get the truck, but its not for sale. The old man whop owns it is getting old and I feel he might be interested in selling it one day. besides, his son (who is also a neighbor) knows I like it. So if I wait a while, who knows.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

But I recall that truck don't have turbo because I know E250 with 6.9L don't have turbo and years was 1986. I forgot that it was almost 1 year ago. Didn't turbo came with diesel in 88 or 89?


I have question if that diesel don't have turbo but must idle for 5 min to cool? 


I have idea if you buy that for snowplow or pull thing then buy another used tiny truck like ranger or S10 or f150 for short transport ion like drive to school?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

alot of the older ones didnt have turbos they were naturally asperated still got a lot of balls just smoke alittle.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

farmerkev;517041 said:


> Im not sure if Im posting in the right area, but I was wondering about opinions on a diesel truck in the winter. I live in MN and want to get a diesel truck this summer or fall, but what about the cold. If I plug it in and have good glow plugs, will I have a problem? what about if it sits out at school for a few hours? I REALLY want a diesel, but this is my only problem. My neighbor owns one and syas no prob, whats your opinion?


You should not have a problem. If it is only sitting for a few hours or even more. You would need to use a good anti gel addative for starters. I would recommend turning the key for the glow plugs, turn key off and repeat 2 -3 more times. I have left mine out in the cold when working on properties all day in -20 temps without being plugged in and have never had a problem. There have been times I have forgotten to plug in when I have gotten home, not very often, but sometimes, and have never had a problem starting it. There were a few times when it may have been a little sluggish, but starts. Keep the fuel from gelling is the biggest factor. Also try to park where the sun will be on the truck would help a little.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

NO I AM NOT BUYING IT, or anything at this time fo the fact, but I found this on craigslist, this is probably similar to what Id get, I would look for a better body, but some rust is ok, and I could have some body work done. This has the 7.3, but how good would it be for me to buy something similar?
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/car/570323117.html


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

or this one you could fix it then save much money http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/car/574467791.html


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I know nothing about the body work, how much to fix it, what would you do?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

To me I just replace fender it they are serious rust that can't be fix.

this one for 900 dollars sound good deal. But they not 4x4


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

why replace the fender i have a work box thats clean a grand and u would have a nice truck and work box with locking sides


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;517953 said:


> why replace the fender i have a work box thats clean a grand and u would have a nice truck and work box with locking sides


The front fenders are screwed up, I wouldnt mind a drop in toolbox, but no need for a work box (you do mean like a body to replace the bed right?).


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

farmerkev;517995 said:


> The front fenders are screwed up, I wouldnt mind a drop in toolbox, but no need for a work box (you do mean like a body to replace the bed right?).


ya a body to replace the bed there cool thou its my friends actually he took it off to pull goose necks


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

i would never get rid of my diesel buy yourself a newer one that had been maintained and you will have no issues.


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hope you have alot of money to pay for fuel and repairs. Any breakdown will cost more than a gas.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I understand that gas is much more expensive, but how much more mileage would I be experiencing? And from what everyone else is saying, there will be less repairs.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

And besides that, it's only motor related repairs. Most body and chassis parts are the same. I'm in the middle of changing my head gaskets on mine. If I hadn't overheated it, I wouldn't be doing it. The gaskets were about $100 each.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Let me just go ahead and put my actuall question out there. 
I want to buy my first truck soon, I would like a diesel, but is this a good idea for my first truck, I know gas is more but as I asked, I should get more for my money right? I want something that I can plow with in two years.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

you want and answer?

No, get a gas truck. If it is you first one and you have not been around diesel motors before, just get a gas truck.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Alright i will shoot myself in the foot here, i didn't read the whole thread. But this is how its gone for me, i used to have a 6.9 ford 350, slow as all could be, wouldn't start when it was cold unless plugged in, then it would turn right over. i now have a 6.0 ford 350 and i never plug it in, just go out and start it 5 degrees no problem. now i understand it may be colder where you are but i am still using 10w 40? not all to sure due for an oil change tomorrow but i think you'll be fine if you go with diesel.
I JUST READ UP A COUPLE POSTS... i see no reason why diesel wouldnt be a fine first truck. if your going to be working it (towing plowing) you'll enjoy it. If your just going to be driving it around all the time youll have a cool sounding truck. just the way i see it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ford6.9;519755 said:


> Alright i will shoot myself in the foot here, i didn't read the whole thread. But this is how its gone for me, i used to have a 6.9 ford 350, slow as all could be, wouldn't start when it was cold unless plugged in, then it would turn right over. i now have a 6.0 ford 350 and i never plug it in, just go out and start it 5 degrees no problem. now i understand it may be colder where you are but i am still using 10w 40? not all to sure due for an oil change tomorrow but i think you'll be fine if you go with diesel.
> I JUST READ UP A COUPLE POSTS... i see no reason why diesel wouldnt be a fine first truck. if your going to be working it (towing plowing) you'll enjoy it. If your just going to be driving it around all the time youll have a cool sounding truck. just the way i see it.


I'll fill you in there ford6.9

He is still in school and the truck will be sitting in a parking lot with no electrical outlet available for most of the day. He is looking at a mechanical injection truck not a computer controled (ex: natual aspired ford 6.9) The general membership is saying that they have no problems starting their computer controled newer trucks with much higher compression without plugging them in. Yes in his case he might able to get away with running a 10w or 5w motor oil in the winter months to give him a slim chance in hell that an old truck like that will start peacefully when it is -10 outside. But in his short drive to school and back every day will most likely never see heat in the cab in the winter months. I have been around the block with mechaically injected non-turbo diesels. They are tough starters in the winter.

I am not trying to break your heart Kev, I just am trying to help you out, because the last thing you want when your in school is to be the kid who has to get a jump start, or open the hood to spray the hot juice everytime that you come out of school in the winter. (Chicks don't dig the guy with the broke a$$ truck)


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

not always true some girls like guys who can work on there own truck i just havent met one yet. and it would be a pain in the but to have to come out of school at the end of the day in storm and have to bath the thing down in eather.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I should have just came out and asked like that in the first place. I am now thinking of gas, and must say, the main reason for the diesel was they soaun BADA$$ with a nice set of 5" bull hauler stacks! 

I think Ill stick with a gas truck for now, maybe buy a summer diesel down the road, and eventually buy a nice one and give it a Western 8' V.

Again thanks guys, no reason to think you are making me feel bad, just a little, but I would rather be informed with a good truck than have a nice sounding truck that nobody can hear cause it will never start.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I would get a gas, It sounds like you will be taking a bunch of short trips, Its not good for a diesel. 

Big question is want vs need. That diesel you posted, I wouldnt touch with a 10 Ft pole. Set a budget, and see what kind of diesel you can get vs what kind of gas.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Dstosh;520068 said:


> I would get a gas, It sounds like you will be taking a bunch of short trips, Its not good for a diesel.
> 
> Big question is want vs need. That diesel you posted, I wouldnt touch with a 10 Ft pole. Set a budget, and see what kind of diesel you can get vs what kind of gas.


Thatsonr of the issues, I can go to a local car search site, type in the price range and get 100+ gas trucks, maybe 2 diesels.

I was looking at a nice 3/4 ton Silverado 2500, my dad was willing to look into it with me, then my aunts new husband comes over and tells me that I have no use for a 3/4 ton, and the repairs will be alot more, he said I can plow just fine with a 1/2 ton, even though he has never plowed and I have read on here where several people say otherwise. Oh well, I understand that hes only looking out for me, but nobody seems to understand my point.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

You'll probably be doing more repairs plowing with a half ton than you would plowing with a 3/4 ton. Just think about his logic behind that one.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

your always better safe then sorry so when u go buy a truck u want to make sure u get alittle more then u need because if ur gonna be working with it. there is nothing like having to drag ur 10k trailer with a v6 and u mine as well get out and walk the hills. now that was over board but more is always alittle better when it comes to playing the game


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

First off, quit saying gas for a diesel. It is called FUEL. Second, yes it may look bad a**. but is it going to make you more money, NO! there is your answer. . just my 2 cents


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

farmerkev;517041 said:


> Im not sure if Im posting in the right area, but I was wondering about opinions on a diesel truck in the winter. I live in MN and want to get a diesel truck this summer or fall, but what about the cold. If I plug it in and have good glow plugs, will I have a problem? what about if it sits out at school for a few hours? I REALLY want a diesel, but this is my only problem. My neighbor owns one and syas no prob, whats your opinion?


Honestly I just bought my first diesel this year and I love it. I live in Toronto tymusic and the weather up here is pretty comparible to yours. I dont even bother plugging in my block heater at night. I have never had a problem starting my truck and it always sounds healthy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I didnt read all the responses but...

The modern diesel engines should start just fine in cold weather. If you were looking at an old GM 6.5 or ford 6.9 I might say dont even think about it. Many of my friends dont even plug their trucks in at all, no matter what. They all start fine, they may complain a little when its really cold but they always start. 

I plug my 06' Cummins in but I know it starts even when it isnt plugged in. My brother rarely plugs in the Duramax's and they have no problems either. 

Buy the diesel you wont regret it.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

TL697;517199 said:


> I've never had a problem w/ my '05 Dodge, and it doesn't even have a block heater...
> 
> I've left it outside all night in -15 w/o the windchill factor, and it starts right up every time...
> 
> I would never go back to gas...


Your truck most likely has a block heater from Cummins on there. You may not have "bought" it but it is a constant on the truck, you just need the cord for it. The cord is available at the dealer for like $25. My truck also didn't have one, but my best friend is a Dodge mechanic and told me about this. It is on the pass. side on the block and has a round plastic cover over the connection so you cannot see it and to keep things out of the connections. Just pop off the cap, plug in the cord and twist the connector on and wha la you have a block heater.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I have an extra block heater (cord) off on an 06' Cummins


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Honestly don't waste your time on a 6.9 or 7.3 without a turbo. Old, slow, no power and from those 2 trucks you picked off of craigslist.... YIKES! Save your money... Anything that old regaurdless of "new" parts added will breakdown or flat out break in half. If the body is that rusty I can't even imagine what the frame, brake lines and fuel lines look like under that truck. SAVE your money, get something newer. BTW Cummins engines do NOT have glow plugs, they have grid heaters on the air intake horn that bolts to the motor. It super heats the incoming air, unlike the glow plug which heats combustion chamber. Much better design on the Cummins. Also compaired to the ford on chev diesel the Cummins has 40% less moving parts, another thing to think about less to go wrong. I'm a Cummins fan no gonna hide it LOL I've own 3 of them now and never had a regret! Plugged in or not in any condition, they never let me down. You can find 89-97 mechanical Cummins any configuration from 1,500 up to 10,000. I imagine your a Ford guy, but don't put your eggs all in one basket, shop around!


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I have seen alot of 1st gen. Dodges for sale around here, quite a few even have plows, but I think I can get a regular gas truck for less money that will make me PLENTY of money, to buy a nice diesel in a few years, maybe one to haul some summer equipment, or see some use on the farm. 

Anyways, I think I will be getting a gas truck for now. Lets keep this thread going, I have learned a lot and dont want to stop a good thing.

Thanks for all the help. Way to keep this the best snow plowing related website around!


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

the NEW diesels are nice old diesels suck in the winter. for a first truck buy a newer gas truck for the same money (imo) plus with older trucks they are most likely rusted out and in bad shape or been fixed by many different people and are a mess to try to figure out what has been changed or done by others. as for the 1/2 or 3/4 it would depend on what you are plowing. A couple driveways 1/2 ton is fine any more probably go 3/4 ton, however, a 3/4 ton will use more fuel. Also MPG can very greatly on a diesel as for the older 6.9 they are nothing like the new ones and with the new ones it depends what you have done to it and how much it is turned up I know of several diesels that only get about 12 MPG and others that get over 20. every truck is different but for a general rule of thumb is that a diesel will get better MPG than a gas truck. it really boils down to get what you want but make it justifiable.


----------



## duramaxguy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a 05 duramax and rarely plug it in. With the advancements in glow plug technology, the engine turns right over. All I do is add anti gel when I fuel up and let it warm up for about 10 min. I've never plugged it in when it was 10 below this year, started up no problem. Just make sure you run winter diesel during the cold months.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

they used to make a mini diesel motor that would automatically start on a timer. the motor would circulate the water in your truck and turn the heater/defroster on so your truck would be nice and toasty for you. it fit under your hood or under the dash? anyone remember these?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i do used it on the formerly shade tree garage now 2 guys garage on speed network . for life of me i don't remember the company


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Espar Heaters... I would love to have one, but I heard they're pricey.... http://www.espar.com/html/applications/automotive.html


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't know much about diesels, I wish I did. What I do know, is that a friend of my dads drives a F-250 SuperDuty with the Diesel in it. Here in Michigan it's gotten down to about -10 a few times, and that thing cranked right over for him.

I don't know about where you live, but just north of where I live, I know of a few schools that have outlet plugs on the lightpoles for just that reason. I went up there one day and they were extension cords running from the light-poles to a whole bunch of trucks, it was kinda funny actually.


----------

